# The Listeners' Club: Bach's Concerto for Two Violins



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy this great old performance on my newest blog post:

http://www.timothyjuddviolin.com/2012/07/01/the-listeners-club-bachs-concerto-for-two-violins/


----------

